# Are preppers and survivalist idiots?



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

It seems to me many of the people who are the ones that are suppose to be the one who can look ahead, see problems down the road, and prepare for them seem to be some of the most short sighted people of all. I was thinking about this particular forum when I made this video. I get sick of keyboard commandos talking tough because there online. I have done online shows giving lectures on hedging with precious and semi-precious metals, where I was invited to be a mod for an audit the FED page. I am a mod on my brothers prepper FB forum and try and help others on this and another forum. I try and help people because I do believe a economic collapse is coming. I'm trying to prepare Americans so we can survive and rebuild, I have no tolerance for trolls. I want to say MOST here are pretty cool and open minded. We are suppose to try and learn from each other, but there are about half a dozen guys, that every time I post a video or a topic there they are

1. Just critiquing or try to talking down without any valuable impute. I can tell they come to concluded after deep thought when they simple leave a comments like this is full of #$%@. I get this more from the same 5 or 6 guys than I ever did in elementary school

2. Correcting me on things I didn't even say. In many cases the same old advise that I was saying probly had a better way. You need to be open minded and willing to learn, its called survival plain and simple. Its pathetic they can't think outside the box

3. The most common one is read a few off topic comments then claim they read the topic or watch the video and make arguments on a subject they didn't even listen to. This one of my favorite, this is how I can bash a guy for being a fool. He claims the read the whole thing when its so obvious he didn't. Then I can bash him on thing he misses or forgot when I know dam well he didn't read more than a few comments. Then they most of the time look like idiots who can't remember what they just read or have to confess they didn't read it )

I want you guy to pay attention, I'm more than sure the comments below will more than prove my point


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the magnet idea, my pellet gun is not much quieter than my .22 w/ shorts (definitely cheaper though) I prefer to purify my water by boiling it with grain, adding yeast and letting it set for a while.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

I may fit into that catagory right up to the point when something goes wrong ...SHTF .....then we become a genius ! Oh and the guy and his family who eats, and protects his home .....!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's the interweb, don't feed the trolls. There will always be hatters out there that just want to poke the fire.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm sure there are some survivalists and preppers that are, fools and idiots. The law of averages has something to do with that. 

I'm starting to see some pettiness creeping into some threads that wasn't there before, I do believe we have one or two who are here to stir thing up. 

Myself I cannot watch many of the videos posted here, they simply don't display, which probably has a lot to do with me not agreeing to some service providers terms. So be it.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I like the magnet idea, my pellet gun is not much quieter than my .22 w/ shorts (definitely cheaper though) I prefer to purify my water by boiling it with grain, adding yeast and letting it set for a while.


lol I love it man, actually skill are very important and making booze would be a huge plus. after laughing for a second I though about it. Alcohol sell great during the good times and excellent during the bad times. a trade or skill are priceless. This nation was founded by men and women who spoke strongly against goverment, grew there own smokes, brewed there own beer and spirits, refused to pay taxes, and would not surrender there guns. If this nation is to be saved it will be by these same sort of men and women!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> lol I love it man, actually skill are very important and making booze would be a huge plus. after laughing for a second I though about it. Alcohol sell great during the good times and excellent during the bad times. a trade or skill are priceless. This nation was founded by men and women who spoke strongly against goverment, grew there own smokes, brewed there own beer and spirits, refused to pay taxes, and would not surrender there guns. If this nation is to be saved it will be by these same sort of men and women!


Beer is also better to drink in a situation because the boiling kills the bacteria and the alcohol keeps it safe to drink. Now situational awareness is important as well so moderation may be the key.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Whether or not I am an idiot has nothing to do with the fact I believe in preparation. :mrgreen:


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I may be stupid but at least I make up for it by being really dumb!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

"Are preppers and survivalist idiots?" We're living under Obama rule aren't we??? Pretty much says it all imo! 

DUHHHHH.... What were we talking about?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Mmmm, one reason our bulbs doesn't burn as bright as they might.

Harvard Study Shows the Effects of Fluoride on Children's IQ


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Dude you sound like the IT jerk from Saturday Night Live only with more cursing and more cynical. 

I'm not listening to condescending A-holes anymore. I'm glad you are soooooo much smarter than everyone else in the world, dude. You knock yourself out.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, as a child who was raised on fluoridated water, I should have been a genius! My IQ is 147 on the "standard" scale and 195 on the Mensa scale. If that fluoride decreased my IQ by just 1% I could have been a genius. Somebody should be held accountable! somebody has to pay for....
Oh, sorry that was from an earlier thread. I'll go back to planning my next invention.


----------

